
Mailchimp changes are far worse (and shadier) than expected - gt5050
https://twitter.com/mayank25may/status/1133274187118702593
======
darklrd
I am not surprised. IMHO, MailChimp as a product has not been making sense for
email marketing for a while now. I moved out of it around 6 months back.

Now, in the light of all these changes, it is going to be a wake-up call for a
lot of other users especially the ones whose core use case is indeed email
marketing.

Btw until I read this article - I was not aware of the details around
"Additional Charges"!

------
vinitagr
I feel the pricing structure of MailChimp has become very complex. It reminds
me of the pricing structure of intercom. Very difficult to clearly understand
what am I being charged for. I don't know why they are doing this. They should
work on making new features and charge more for that.

